# Things to do with a 1 year old



## lollylou1

So this is my first post in here as Annabelle is going to be 1 on monday

i have recently decided i wont be returning to my full time job and Annabelle was going to be in nursery full time also, so im trying to find things to do with her so she is still stimulated and not bored etc

im after suggestions really

i have

swimming
bounce and rhyme
walk to the park
soft play area
messy activities at home but was thinking of places to go!

im not brave enough for parent and toddler as im shy!!

thanks in advance of any suggestions u can give me

Lou
xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Why not go for a walk and collect things to make a collage when you get home?


----------



## roxie78

You are very brave looking after your 1 year old full time! I'm not sure I could do it myself! Thomas goes to nursery 3 days a week and even though I only have to look after him on my own 2 days a week when my husband is at work, I still struggle to keep Thomas entertained all the time! lol

I think mixing with other babies one way or another is important though so whether that be through the swimming or other classes?


----------



## Hoping

I am a full time Mum, here is a typical week for me.

Thomas gets up around 7am, and has his breakfast and then by 10am goes down for a nap until lunchtime.
He has his lunch and then we do stuff in the afternoons. We are home by 4.30 to 5pm to get tea ready:

Monday - supermarket shopping
Tuesday - meet up with my friend and her 20 month old, either play dates at each others houses, go to town, soft play, the park/playground, farm park, National Trust places etc.
Wednesday - meet up with my NCT group (those that are not back at work). We meet at each others houses and the toddlers play whilst we chat and drink tea!
Thursday - visit Granny or Granny somes to us. Or if not then we might go and have a look around the town, go to the swings. If the weather is rubbish we play indoors. He loves books and I also got a pop up tunnel and play tent for indoors.
Friday - we have a little dippers swimming lesson, that keeps us busy!

Another idea is music and movement classes like MAD Academy or similar. I would really recommend trying to go to some sort of Mother and Toddler group if you can - can you take someone with you to start with?


----------

